# General questions



## zein (14 Aug 2005)

I do appreciate in advance your feedback on the following questions:

1- I have to start my BOTC training- in JAN and by the mid of FEB I'm expecting a new baby. My wife and me have no family members in Canada and I'm curious to know if it's possible to request a temporary short term release from St Jeans (A matter of hours to support my wife during her labour and get ready to discuss with her and the doctors any unexpected emergency issues).

2- My second question is what are my chances as a SIGS officer to serve overseas.


----------



## Springroll (14 Aug 2005)

I am not able to answer your questions, but can give you a suggestion if you are not premitted to leave, you can always hire a doula as a labour support and if your wife has a friend that could be there with her, then the friend could be corresponding with you via phone during the labour and delivery(if they would allow you to do that).

Here is a link with more information on Doulas and their roles.
http://www.canadiandoulas.com/


----------



## Roy Harding (14 Aug 2005)

verygood said:
			
		

> I do appreciate in advance your feedback on the following questions:
> 
> 1- I have to start my BOTC training- in JAN and by the mid of FEB I'm expecting a new baby. My wife and me have no family members in Canada and I'm curious to know if it's possible to request a temporary short term release from St Jeans (A matter of hours to support my wife during her labour and get ready to discuss with her and the doctors any unexpected emergency issues).
> 
> 2- My second question is what are my chances as a SIGS officer to serve overseas.



Bring this up with your Ch of Comd immediately you arrive.  The first possibility that enters my head at the moment is Compassionate Leave.

I don't have any background in instructing BOTC, however, so I don't know what is possible and what is not.  Your instructors will have better suggestions, I'm sure.


----------



## Lima_Oscar (14 Aug 2005)

Perhaps the best person to answer the question is from CFRC and/or your chain of command once you hit the ground. However, there are differences between "leave" and "release"

QR&O Ch. 16 and CFAO 16-1 deals with Leave:
http://www.admfincs.forces.gc.ca/admfincs/subjects/qr_o/vol1/tofc16_e.asp
http://www.admfincs.forces.gc.ca/admfincs/subjects/cfao/016-01_e.asp

All leaves must be authorized.   However according to QR&O 16.17


> Compassionate leave may be granted only for urgent and exceptional personal reasons...


In addition, according to QR&O 16.27,


> An officer or non-commisioned member is entitled to parental leave, on request...



QR&O Ch. 15 and CFAO 15-2 deals with Release:
http://www.admfincs.forces.gc.ca/admfincs/subjects/qr_o/vol1/tofc15_e.asp
http://www.admfincs.forces.gc.ca/admfincs/subjects/cfao/015-02_e.asp
According to CFAO 15-2,


> 36.      A member who requests voluntary release while undergoing recruit training will have the request granted no later than the completion of that training.   A reasonable period to allow for counselling and administration may precede release action.


----------



## Roy Harding (14 Aug 2005)

Lima_Oscar said:
			
		

> Perhaps the best person to answer the question is from CFRC. However, there are differences between "leave" and "release"
> 
> QR&O Ch. 16 and CFAO 16-1 deals with Leave:
> http://www.admfincs.forces.gc.ca/admfincs/subjects/qr_o/vol1/ch016_e.asp#16.17
> ...



Well done, Lima_Oscar.  And correct.

What's your background?  The above is not the answer of a 57U without prior experience!!


----------



## zein (14 Aug 2005)

Lima_Oscar said:
			
		

> However, there are differences between "leave" and "release"


----------



## zein (14 Aug 2005)

I'm sorry. Yes I meant Leave  not  release. Anyways, many thanks for the posted sites.


----------

